# UK based Nurse - in the express entry pool. need some reassurance!



## JD1990 (May 28, 2021)

Hi everyone

this is my first post, I'm a Uk based adult nurse with heaps of experience and have started the long (and expensive) journey to canada. me and my partner are hoping for Ontario, I've applied to the NNAS and everything has been posted to them. I've applied to the express entry pool with a score of 427. I'm now sitting and waiting, hoping this all goes through

I know canada will need me to do some additional courses to make my nursing transferable including the NCLEX (nervous about that one) but I'm willing to move there and work as a care assistant until everything transfers. 

any words of wisdom, or support? I cant find many experiences online from UK adult nurses who have made the journey successfully, I've already spent over a grand in fees and just praying it all works out.


----------

